# how does this happen?



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

this happens every storm. every, single, one. how? the circle of nothing.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mutual of Omaha is protecting you!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Sounds similar to the State Farm weather bubble we get here in Bloomington.


.....


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Are all your taxes paid? :laughing:


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

You clearly did something to piss Ms. Nature up there off


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

2006Sierra1500;1626830 said:


> You clearly did something to piss Ms. Nature up there off


Feminist


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

grandview;1626832 said:


> Feminist


Mother Nature is overused


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Your a lucky guy man, I wish all the snow missed CT.


----------

